# MW3 ohne CD spielen/Läuft es auf meinem Rechner?



## trakyaa (14. November 2011)

*MW3 ohne CD spielen/Läuft es auf meinem Rechner?*

Hallo 
Ich hätte 2 Fragen (Ich weiß nicht ob es in diese Rubrik gehört daher verzeiht mir das) :
1.Ich habe mir Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 bestellt und möchte es wie gewohnt installieren.Würde es auch gehen wenn ich nur den dabei liegenden Key benutze und mir das Spiel dann in Steam runterlade? Mein Laufwerk hat nämlich seit ein Paar Tagen Bauchschmerzen.
2.Auf welcher Einstellung könnte Ich MW3 spielen? Hier meine Specs
Athlon II x4 640 @ 3ghz
8GB ddr-3
HD 6850
Windows 7 32 bit (Ramsperre wurde aufgehoben)
Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen


----------



## chbdiablo (14. November 2011)

1. Ja
2. Auf Hoch bis Maximal


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. November 2011)

1. Ja würde schon gehen, ein neues Laufwerk z.B. kostet aber keine 20 Euro, Blue-Ray dann so ab 40-50 Euro
2. Da stimme ich chbdiablo eindeutig zu, du solltest eigentlich alles ohne Probleme auf maximalen Details spielen können...

 MW2 hat ja nur minimal geringere Anforderungen wie MW3, und MW2 spiele ich auf einem Phenom X2 550 und einer GT 430(=HD 6570)
    einwandfrei in FullHD und max.


----------



## trakyaa (15. November 2011)

Ok,danke vielmals


----------

